# Would a horse step on a cat?



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I would never have thought this would happen. But apparently one of our horses stepped on the barn kitty, in the field.

I know at least one of our horses goes out of her way to avoid stepping on the cat, so this surprised me. Out in an open field, a horse stepping on a cat??

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

My horse has stepped on several of our cats in the field, but it was only because the cat was being dumb and walking where it shouldn't have been walking.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so it could happen! It just surprised me, since they seem to try not to when we have them out and about....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately. Friendly cats will sometimes even walk up to a horse rub on the legs and as the horse walks the cats walks under it or around it and gets stepped on. I actually have a filly that will chase and trample dogs and cats, but luckily she is out in a big pasture for the time being.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... if a cat is walking under the feet of a horse anything can happen...such as... if...horse spooks or is doing a peaking order with another horse and the cat happens to be in the wrong place... at the wrong time....then absolutely ... they can get stepped on..... hope the cat is OK


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

The cat had to be put down. It really upset the kids. We've never had a cat before, but for some reason the thought never occurred to me that the horses would step on it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, i'm sorry for your loss. Poor kitty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so.... very sorry about the cat..... that is heartbreaking.....  :hug:


----------

